# What is best way to cut corrugated steel roofing?



## MikeGC

29 gauge 

straight cuts and then angle cuts

any experience schwenson shear ?


----------



## Randy Bush

What kind of money are they asking for that shear? If at all possible I would use a shear or snips either hand or power. Some guys cut it with a metal saw . But personally I will not. Can not remember if it was on here or on the JLC forum ,but this subject has been gone over pretty much. 

Randy


----------



## Joasis

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-CN16SA-16-Gauge-Nibbler/dp/B00005Q7BR


----------



## Grumpy

There is or was a table setup called a Kleen Cut, or Kleen Kut, I forget. Anyways it allowed you very precise angular cuts with a normal hand saw I think. I have read stuff saying not to actually "cut" metal because you expose the edge to the weather. Where as sheers and slitting tables actually don't cut but compress the metal which leaves the galvanized or paint intact at the edge, less rust. I'm no expert, personally if they want galvanized currogated metal, they want cheap IMO so I am using the saw. I have only ever bid one such currogated project and they said I was too expensive. Go figure. 

For standing seam and flat lock and the like, I am all for power sheers. But it takes a steady hand so your cuts don't look drunk. That's the beauty of table setups, nice straight cuts.


----------



## Joasis

Nibblers tend to "burnish" the cut, or burn the edge, in my experience, and do not lend to rust issues. 

The carbide saws produce a beautiful edge for sure, but you can build a table for that out of a sheet of plywood. Use a 2X for a fence, pivot on one end and clamp the other to hold the sheet secure.


----------



## Grumpy

You can build a simple table from plywood and 2x4's. We do that for cutting our aluminum soffit material. Problem is it's not adjustable and only custs on a 90'. I suppose it can be made easily adjustable.


----------



## MikeGC

I made an adjustable saw table for vinyl soffit and siding. 

If a circ saw is the best way to cut clean angles thru corrugated steel roofing and siding Ill do that. What type of blade?

I was looking at a nibbler and power shears but so far we have not reached concensus.


----------



## [email protected]

Malco snips that attach to a cordless drill
These work great for cutting length wise, angle and across the ribs.


----------



## Tinstaafl




----------



## Tom Struble

but where do you find an Ecuadorian with a skill saw:sad:


----------



## Tinstaafl

That ain't no Ecuadorian, that's a hillbilly. :laughing:


----------



## jps614

Hillbillies know about velcro?:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl

Well, he's an OLD hillbilly. Very well-versed in the easiest ways to do just about anything. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble

:whistling


----------



## mcmullan

I use a nifty lil tool that hooks on my cordless drill i forgot the name and its worn off the tool. I have had it for a while and use it everyday. it will cut ribs and any angle ya want..


----------

